# Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2015)

*Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (18. Februar 2015)

*Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

haha, die bessere Methode ist es also die Wärmeleitpaste zu verteilen?
soll das nen Witz sein?

einfach nur ein Stecknadel Kopf in die Mitte der CPU,  und fertig wie auch am Anfang gut beschrieben.

durch das verstreichen können Hotspots auftreten, entweder durch blasen oder durch Verunreinigungen ( Staub, flusen, harre usw. halt alles was in der Luft schwebt ).
abgesehen davon ist die eigentliche CPU also die DIE in der Mitte der CPU, das verstreichen des kompletten Heatspreaders macht gar keinen Sinn.


den Athlon XP hat man ja damals auch nicht Komplett angemalt 

abgesehen davon geht es hier nicht um die "luft",  sondern nur darum das der Heatspreader Kontakt zum kühler bekommt. ( die Luft entweicht auch ohne WLP lol )
man kann also nicht einfach Nutella oder so etwas benutzen, mag sein das es in den ersten 30min gut funktioniert..
aber WLP beinhaltet silber/kupfer/Aluminium Partikel die auch nach dem austrocknen der WLP die wärmeleitfähigkeit zwischen Heatspreader und kühler garantiert.


----------



## Rayken (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Dann mach einfach Messungen mit beiden Methoden wirst ja schon sehen welche besser kühlt...


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

hab ich schon vor 10 Jahren gemacht.

der Placebo Effekt ist größer


----------



## D0pefish (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Ich tropfe aus Prinzip. Für Anfänger- und Herumprobiermethoden aus der Gerüchteküche habe ich leider, leider keine Zeit!


----------



## shootme55 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*



> den Athlon XP hat man ja damals auch nicht Komplett angemalt



Das ist so leider nicht ganz richtig. Ich kenne ein paar Spezialisten die es gemacht haben. War zwar eine optische Schweinerei weil das Zeug warm wurde und dann am Mainboard runterlief, aber auch oft kein Problem war da die meisten Pasten damals auf Silikonbasis waren und nicht leitend. Aber einmal hat wer eine leitende silberne erwischt, der war nicht lange glücklich mit seinem Thunderbird. 
Außerdem gabs für hartgesottene noch die netten Heatsinks, die man dann auch super einpinseln konnte. Einpinseln und nachher noch kontrollieren ob man eh die Seriennummer des CPU auf dem DIE lesen konnte. Hatte einen AYHJA, der war besser bei OC.
Ach die guten alten Zeiten. Ach ich liebe es wenn ich von alten Zeiten schwärme kann als man noch eine ruhige Hand zum übertakten brauchte. 

http://www.frostytech.com/articleimages/cvchillhsf_shim2.jpg

Heute macht man einfach in der Mitte einen Punkt drauf und gut is es.


----------



## unLieb (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Früher habe ich die WLP noch mit etwas Feuerzeugbenzin "verdünnt" damit die WLP flüssiger wurde und sich somit besser verteilen ließ.


----------



## Tech_13 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Ich persönlich nutze die Spachtel Methode. Bei den größeren Prozessoren (LGA 2011, LGA 2011-3) habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Paste nie ganz verteilt wurde. Der eigentliche Prozessor und damit der eigentliche Hotspot ist zwar nur in einem bestimmten Bereich, aber dennoch verteilt sich die Hitze auf dem gesamten IHS. Der wichtigere Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach aber die Ordentlichkeit, welche bei der Spachtel Methode  deutlich besser ist.


----------



## gin0v4 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

So geht das richtig mit der WLP: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC6bFdcCWtQ&index=4&list=PL940A5D70D91B7AC2

(bei Minute 2:25)


----------



## TheTou (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Einfach einen Stecknadelkopf großen Blob in die Mitte setzen, durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers wird das automatisch verteilt. Man sollte dabei aber darauf achten den Kühler möglichst senkrecht abzusetzen.

Noch gleichmäßigere Ergebnisse kann man durch ein sternförmiges Muster erreichen.

Das ganze lässt sich ganz einfach ausprobieren indem man statt einem CPU-Kühler eine Plexiglas Platt aufsetzt. So kann man eindeutig erkennen, welche Methode das beste Ergebnis erzielt.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Für mich ist die beste Methode die zugleich einfachste, der Tropfen.
Keine Sauerei, geht schnell und die MX4 verteilt sich auch besser als die alte, zähe Silver5.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es keine Lüfteinschlüsse gibt, weil der Tropfen ja nach außen gedrückt wird.
Beim verstreichen gibt es wenn auch nur kleine Lüfteinschlüsse(aus eigener Erfahrung).
Trotzdem würde ich bei Kühlern mit wenig Anpressdruck(Boxed) und/oder zäher Paste, sowie bei großen Flächen die Streichmethode wählen.


----------



## Fre3eman (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Echt schönes Video erklärt für laien. Ich benutze selber die streichen Methode und war damit immer zufrieden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Seit Anbeginn verteile ich die Plempe, und trage dabei nur so viel das garantiert nix daneben geht


----------



## shootme55 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Weil wir grad beim Thema sind, hab grad meinen 920er geputzt und dabei die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert. hab diesmal nicht verspachtelt sondern nur einen Punkt in der Mitte gemacht und den Kühler probeweise wieder runtergenommen. Die Paste hat sich einwandfrei gleichmäßig über den CPU verteilt.  Aber die WLP die ich da hatte is ein alter Dreck, was wird gerade so am Markt empfohlen? Also was sich leicht verteilt damit die Punktmethode angewendet werden kann?

Hab ich jetzt eh so geschrieben dass es nicht OffTopic is?


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Bin ein überzeugter Verstreicher, bei der Klecksmethode wird entweder nicht der ganze IHS bedeckt und/oder die Suppe läuft einem an der Seite raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*



shootme55 schrieb:


> was wird gerade so am Markt empfohlen? Also was sich leicht verteilt damit die Punktmethode angewendet werden kann?
> 
> Hab ich jetzt eh so geschrieben dass es nicht OffTopic is?



Wie wäre es mit der Arctic MX-4, die lässt sich recht gut verteilen egal mit welcher der beiden Methoden


----------



## Master451 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Einfacher würde ich als Argument jetzt nicht gelten lassen, die 15-30 Sekunden Mehrarbeit erfordern ja kein besonderes handwerkliches Geschick. Die Paste n bisschen mit ner alten Karte oder nem Papierstreifen zu verteilen geht ja auch flott, sieht ordentlicher aus und man trägt sicher nicht zu viel Paste auf.
Hier im PCGH in Gefahr-Video nutzt Daniel scheinbar ein Stück Papier... (PCGH in Gefahr Video: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten wie Ketchup im Test) (so bei 1:25, Alternative WÃ¤rmeleitpasten wie Ketchup fÃ¼r den PC im Test - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube)
Ist auch schon mal in nem Leserbrief beantwortet worden (Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen? Leserbrief der Woche)


> "Richtig" oder "falsch" gibt es beim Auftragen aber eigentlich nicht, sofern die Hardware nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.



Ganz nebenbei, wenn man jetzt nicht den High-End CPU-Wärmeleitpasten-Entferner zur Hand hat zum reinigen von der alten Paste, was nimmt man da am Besten? Spiritus, Aceton/Nagellackentferner? Wie macht ihr das? Hab jetzt nen Kühlerwechsel vor mir und will Fehler vermeiden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Normalerweise reicht Stück Analtapete, nur bei hartnäckigen Fällen greife ich mal zum Nagellackentferner. Generell ist nur die Paste bei den Boxed Modellen nach einiger Zeit recht hartnäckig


----------



## CSOger (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*



shootme55 schrieb:


> was wird gerade so am Markt empfohlen? Also was sich leicht verteilt damit die Punktmethode angewendet werden kann?




Etwas älter aber es hat sich nicht so viel getan bei den Pasten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html

Gestern erst den Kühler meiner Kiste entkeimt.
Danach dann die "Klecksmethode" verwendet.
Gerade bei zähen Pasten wie zbs. der Gelid GC Extreme ist das verstreichen sehr nervend.
Temps passen...alles ok.


----------



## gin0v4 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

auf jeden fall finger weg von der 2-komponenten arctic silver - die hat meinen be quiet an die cpu geklebt, ich habs beim besten willen nicht abbgekommen und mir irgendwann das mainboard kaputt gemacht. die cpu klebte noch am kühler und der sockel vom mainboard war kaputt. musste die cpu mit ner rasierklinge vom cpu kühler runterschneiden und dann hat es wirklich STUNDEN gedauert bis ich die ganze rotzpaste von der cpu und vom kühler runter bekommen habe....
dsa board konnte ich wegwerfen, die cpu hat zum glück noch funktioniert. nehme aktuell ne paste von evga für alle pcs die ich in den letzten 2 jahren gebaut habe und mit der bin ich recht zufrieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*



> auf jeden fall finger weg von der 2-komponenten arctic silver - die hat meinen be quiet an die cpu geklebt, ich habs beim besten willen nicht abbgekommen und mir irgendwann das mainboard kaputt gemacht. die cpu klebte noch am kühler und der sockel vom mainboard war kaputt.


Das Zeugs ist ja keine Wärmeleitpaste sondern ein Wärmeleitkleber und die ist ja für CPU Kühler nicht gedacht


----------



## shootme55 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Den  2-Komponentenkleber von Arctic hab ich zuhaus. Hatte früher viel geklebt, aber das waren vor allem Grafikkarten wie meine Voodoos. Ist aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig, geht auch mit wlp großflächig und 4 kleinen Punkten Superkleber an den Ecken. Und den Kühler abmontieren geht auch ganz leicht. Einfach das Board in die Tiefkühltruhe über Nacht, und dann mit dem Schraubenzieher mit sanfter Gewalt einmal kurz und ruckartig zwischen Kühler und Board (bzw. LGA-Sockelklemme) ansetzen, wobei man den Schraubenzieher natürlich polstern muss. Hab ihn immer in Klopapier eingewickelt. Aber man muss es schnell machen. Gebe zu da gehört ein wenig mut dazu. Bei PGA gehts noch einfacher. Die CPU kann man vorsichtig aus dem verriegelten Sockel rausziehen und dann den Kühler von der CPU schneiden/brechen. Musste ich schon ein paar mal bei 478er machen, jedes mal ohne Probleme. Da funktioniert die schnelle Schraubenziehertechnik nicht, weil der Sockel die CPU nicht fest genug hält.


----------



## gin0v4 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

haha, im nachhinein weiß man immer mehr! so hat mich das ein 100e gigabyte board + mein aktuelles msi board gekostet  zum glück ist mein 2600k heile geblieben....
ich weiß echt nicht mehr wo ich das 2 komponenten zeugs her hatte und warum ich es benutzt habe, dachte bis eben gerade das das ganz normale wlp ist....


----------



## shootme55 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Gibt aber schlimmeres. Hab den Kühler schief aufgesetzt und eine Ecke vom Die ist abgebrochen. Hab zu Testzwecken dann die CPU von meinem Bruder eingebaut um zu sehn ob mein Board noch heile ist. Der Kühler saß dann aber nicht ordentlich, und die CPU ist inklusive Board in Rauch aufgegangen. Damit waren ein 1400er Thunderbird, ein 1800er Palomino und ein MSI KT266A Board in 10 Minuten Geschichte. Das war 2002, als das noch topaktuelle und teure Hardware war, und ich noch ein armer Schüler.
Hab den "defekten" CPU aber weiterverkauft um 30 Euro, und seltsamerweise lief er mit einem 100er FSB in einem Chaintech KT133-Board noch weitere 3 Jahre.
Und auf diesen kam übrigens ausschließlich die Spachtelmethode zum Einsatz, und als Kühler ein ALPHA PAL 6035 mit einem 6000RPM Papst-Lüfter und TT Vulcano 7+, die Dinger hörte man durch die Wand!


----------



## Kusanar (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> So geht das richtig mit der WLP: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC6bFdcCWtQ&index=4&list=PL940A5D70D91B7AC2
> 
> (bei Minute 2:25)



Also zum einen ist das nicht die einzig gültige Methode im uns bekannten Universum, um WLP aufzutragen.

Zum anderen ist es nicht ideal, das Mainboard AUF die Antistatiktüte zu legen ohne irgendwo geerdet zu sein. Mit dem passenden Fußboden oder einem hübschen Wollpulli am Körper hast du ziemlich schnell eine Menge Statik am Körper, die sich dann am Mainboard entlädt und sich, da die Außenseite der Antistatiktüte leitend ist, auch schön übers ganze Board verteilt. Durch das Youtube-Video könnte sich jemand deine Arbeitsweise aneignen, der sich damit nicht so gut auskennt und eben durch die genannten Umstände sich sein Board, seinen RAM oder was auch immer zerschießen.

Zum Glück vertragen die Bauteile heutzutage ne ordentliche Menge an ESD  Wenn ich da so an die Technik zu 386er-Zeiten denke....


----------



## shootme55 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Ich hab alles bei Montage auf einer Glasplatte liegen. Aber Wenn ich mich daran erinner, mir ist schon ewig kein Bauteil mehr wegen statischer Entladung kaputt gegangen. grübelgrübel...


----------



## Kusanar (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Ich sags ja, heutzutage vertragen die Teile schon etwas mehr an ESD als früher mal  Glasplatte ist ja ideal, da Glas ein Isolator ist. Aber genug OT jetzt


----------



## SureNot (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

WärmeleitBaste ...

Normale Wärmeleitpaste suckt, weil sie mit der Zeit austrocknet. Daher verwende ich nur Liquid Metal Ultra (nicht aushärtend).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

So lange hält doch keine Hardware im Schnitt bis die Plempe mal die Konsistenz verändert. Selbst nach Jahren habe ich bisher nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

"Normale" WLP hat sich in den Jahren auch entwickelt.
Die alte Arctic Silver 5 war eh schon zäh und musste dann und wann gewechselt werden,
die neuere MX4 ist aber in genau diesen Belangen besser.
Nur als Beispiel, weil ich noch keine andere WLP hatte.


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hNgFNH7zhQ
Thermal Paste Application Techniques - Puget Custom Computers
Es ist den ganzen Hick Hack nicht wert, ich nutzte auch die einfache Klecks Methode.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video*

Was ist schon richtig, und was ist falsch? Die Art und Weise, wie mit dem Spachtel im Video die Paste ausgetragen wurde, finde ich höchst unprofessionell, weil Lufteinschlüsse möglich sind. Ich nutze immer schon eine Scheckkarte, und erreiche damit eine sehr dünne und gleichmäßige Schicht. Außerdem schmiere ich die Paste sowohl auf den Kühlerboden, als auch die CPU. Das hat sich bewährt.

Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen kleinen "Wettbewerb" mit der Familie gemacht. Wir nahmen denselben Kühler und jeder mußte ihn einmal montieren. Das Ergebnis waren Schwankungen bis zu 5°C. Meine Frau hatte als Höhepunkt der Montagefehler die Aussparungen in der Backplate nicht erkannt, diese um 90° verdreht eingebaut und als Folge einen Kühler, mit einseitiger Anlage auf der CPU. Man konnte es nach der Demontage sehr gut am Tragbild der Wärm,eleitpaste zeigen. Der Wert kam nicht in die Wertung. Ansonsten waren es nur unterschiedlich aufgebrachte Wärmeleitpasten und verschiedene Anschraubmomente, die zu den Unterschieden führten. Ich fand das sehr viel.


----------

